# Hors D' oeuvres Night



## victoriabc (Jun 27, 2011)

The hors d' oeuvre in the middle is easy and fun to cook.

1/2 cup garlic, peeled, roasted in a saucepan with olive oil until soft (save garlic oil for some other dish) then roughly chopped. 1 or 2 garlic bulbs.
1/2 cup of jalapeno jelly or mango chutney
1/2 pound Brie or Camembert round 225 grams
Cedar or other plank 5" x 5" (My husband cuts the store bought ones to size)

1. Preheat BBQ to medium high.  MIx the roasted garlic and jelly or chutney together and top the cheese with it.
2. Place the cheese on the plank that has been soaked in water and patted dry. Put it directly on the BBQ. Close the lid or cover the cheese with a lid that does not squash the cheese.
3. When the plank smokes and almost on fire the cheese will be softened.
4. Remove the plank from the grill and serve with crackers and/or whatever you prefer. I added warm naan bread.

The easy part is; this can be prepared in advance, then top the cheese with the garlic and jelly mixture before putting on the grill.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous plating. That looks and sounds really good.


----------



## Calya (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great and sounds simple enough. I especially like anything that can be prepared in advance. It's so much more enjoyable that way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spork (Jun 28, 2011)

That looks like so much fun to eat!
Can you tell us what the other surrounding nibblers are?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

My DH and I often do "finger food" night. Dolmas, summer rolls, hummus with homemade pita, stuffed mushroom caps, thinly sliced ham rolled around aspargus stalks, taboulle (sp), a good movie, nice wine, and snuggling on the couch.


----------



## victoriabc (Jun 28, 2011)

Other nibblers in the Hors D' oeuvre Night are:
Spicy Chicken Drumettes 

and Crab Tarts


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think tapas is one of my favourite meals. Vine leaves, humous, big juicy olives, tatziki(home made with lots of garlic) Feta cheese.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 28, 2011)

victoriabc Your plate looks really good. 

Its making me hungry.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, man, that picture brought back memories.  Dh and I used to enjoy trays full of assorted treats as bedtime snacks. Crackers with all sorts of meats and a few cheeses, this mixed with that.  Haven't done that in years partly because I work evenings and partly because neither of us needs that huge calorie load just before bed...but I must say that I miss it.


----------



## victoriabc (Jun 29, 2011)

*Joesfolk*

That was dinner with wine for 4. I just kept on replenishing it. We were all full at the end. But we did have alongside it clusters of grapes, pineapple wedges from the BBQ, melon balls and strawberries.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 29, 2011)

victoriabc said:


> That was dinner with wine for 4. I just kept on replenishing it. We were all full at the end. But we did have alongside it clusters of grapes, pineapple wedges from the BBQ, melon balls and strawberries.



You have some very lucky friends indeed. When can we come over


----------

